

Petition to Take These Petitions Seriously - dbingham
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/actually-take-these-petitions-seriously-instead-just-using-them-excuse-pretend-you-are-listening

======
mmastrac
This link seems to be busted. Try these two links instead (there are two
petitions for this currently active):

[https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/%21/petition/actually-...](https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/%21/petition/actually-
take-these-petitions-seriously-instead-just-using-them-excuse-pretend-you-are-
listening/grQ9mNkN?utm_source=wh.gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl)

[https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/take-
petiti...](https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/take-petitions-
seriously/bHPkPddj)

------
dbingham
I didn't make this. I have no idea who did. But I'm really, really curious to
see how the White House will respond to this one if it gets more than 25,000
signatures.

------
darushimo
It looks like this link works:

[https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/actually-
ta...](https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/actually-take-these-
petitions-seriously-instead-just-using-them-excuse-pretend-you-are-
listening/grQ9mNkN)

------
zhemao
Apparently, that part of the site is now "under maintenance". Real classy
white house.

